# 10 Most Dangerous Cities in The World to Travel



## kareemono




----------



## frigidweirdo

Apart from the ridiculous voice, I've been to Cape Town, and for tourists it's not that dangerous. That's the reality. They're taking the crime stats for the city, and NOT for the issues that TOURISTS would actually suffer.


----------



## pismoe

Interesting info , i hear that Cape Town USED to be nice , same for Acapulco .  Those third worlders sure know how to build a heaven on earth society eh .   Lets import those third worlders to the Western World and the USA eh  FrigidW !!


----------



## pismoe

if interested in going to South Africa i suggest going to the pretty new place named Orania built near a large river somewhere rather isolated .   Nice place , nice tourist destination , nice people , good sights , probably safaris and taxidermy services available .


----------



## rightwinger

kareemono said:


>



OK...I quit
Sounds like a computer generated narration


----------



## pismoe

yeah it may be computer generated but sounds ok to me and the info is interesting and informative .   I encourage others to check out the video . Course some people prefer to remain uninformed and will ignore the information RWinger .


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
A few years back, I spent about a month in Nigeria. I saw war up close even back then. My stay was bitter-sweet and unforgettable. 
`


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> yeah it may be computer generated but sounds ok to me and the info is interesting and informative .   I encourage others to check out the video . Course some people prefer to remain uninformed and will ignore the information RWinger .



You are much safer travelling to Chicago, Vegas or Sutherland Springs


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it may be computer generated but sounds ok to me and the info is interesting and informative .   I encourage others to check out the video . Course some people prefer to remain uninformed and will ignore the information RWinger .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are much safer travelling to Chicago, Vegas or Sutherland Springs
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   unusual events but as a whole the USA is a very safe place to be  .   Most murder and crime is in big cities in special areas and lots of it is generated by either third worlders or third world types that were born in the USA .     Still , the video info is interesting even if the voice is computer generated  RWinger .


----------



## malnila

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it may be computer generated but sounds ok to me and the info is interesting and informative .   I encourage others to check out the video . Course some people prefer to remain uninformed and will ignore the information RWinger .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are much safer travelling to Chicago, Vegas or Sutherland Springs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   unusual events but as a whole the USA is a very safe place to be  .   Most murder and crime is in big cities in special areas and lots of it is generated by either third worlders or third world types that were born in the USA .     Still , the video info is interesting even if the voice is computer generated  RWinger .
Click to expand...

Seriously???


----------



## yiostheoy

kareemono said:


>


A very cute tease.

She (the narrator) finally gets to the last one -- the #1 on the list:

#1 - San Pedro Honduras
#2 - Karachi
#3 - Kabul
#4 - Baghdad
#5 - Acapulco
#6 - Guatemala City
#7 - Rio
#8 - Capetown
#9 - Juarez
#10 - Caracas

None of these sh!t-holes is presently on my bucket list.


----------



## 2lit2politic

How great would it be if all of these cities became safe enough for people to live in and visit


----------



## Skull Pilot

I don't ever plan to visit a city when I go on vacation.

IMO cities are something to pass through as quickly as possible on the way to the real sights like wilderness, mountains, oceans ets


----------



## fncceo

But don't call them 'sh-tholes'.


----------



## pismoe

2lit2politic said:


> How great would it be if all of these cities became safe enough for people to live in and visit


----------------------------------not going to happen in my lifetime in opinion 2Politic .


----------



## WillowTree

Alabama doctor dies after being found beaten, left in ditch during Mexico vacation: report




An Alabama man, who was reportedly beaten and left for dead in a ditch while vacationing in Mexico, has died, according to a report.

Dr. William O'Byrne III, 54, who worked as an anesthesiologist at the University of Alabama at Birmingham Hospital, died Wednesday, friends told AL.com.

"His passing is a terrible loss for the medical community, and he will be truly missed," Dr. Jason Hall, an anesthesiology resident at Duke, told AL.com. "His friendship and advice has comforted and motivated me throughout my medical training, and I can only hope to live up to the example he set for all physicians."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WillowTree said:


> Alabama doctor dies after being found beaten, left in ditch during Mexico vacation: report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Alabama man, who was reportedly beaten and left for dead in a ditch while vacationing in Mexico, has died, according to a report.
> 
> Dr. William O'Byrne III, 54, who worked as an anesthesiologist at the University of Alabama at Birmingham Hospital, died Wednesday, friends told AL.com.
> 
> "His passing is a terrible loss for the medical community, and he will be truly missed," Dr. Jason Hall, an anesthesiology resident at Duke, told AL.com. "His friendship and advice has comforted and motivated me throughout my medical training, and I can only hope to live up to the example he set for all physicians."



  We used to party in Acuna all the time.

It was pretty safe because the cartels ran the town and woe to the street beaner who messed with the money making tourists.
  The most likely ending for the offending beaner was a long bath in a 55 gallon drum of acid.


----------

